# Look what i have found



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

QUALITY HANDREARED COCKATIELS, available from now and most of the summer 2006. Reared in the home environment by an Animal Behaviourist, VERY well socialised youngsters. Most mutations including, Lutino, Albino, Pied, Whiteface pied, Cinnamon-Pearl, and the Stunning Whiteface Cinnamon Pearl Pied as well as the rare Fallow. From £45.
Contact
Neil at: [email protected] or Telephone 0191-4405429 (NORTH EAST - Gateshead) from http://www.robharvey.com/directory.html 

Well i have emailed them see if they still got any as it says 2006 and he is in my area


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Still looking for the WF lutino huh? I was going to ask about the 2006 part lol. Good luck, hopefully they still have tiels!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

yea im still looking and if he has then i think im going to make some adjustments and alot of space in my home


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Haha, watch it you'll end up like me!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha if my bf let me lol and gives me an excuse to throw out alot of junk that's been kept for years


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Some spring cleaning! You know if you get one bird, you have to convince him to let you get a friend right? That's what I do with my hubby...but baby then this bird is lonely because he doesn't have a girlfriend. He's wise to my ploy but always agrees with me anyways!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yep i agree  getting excited now lol already have a name snowflake or snowball


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL Iperry You Crack Me Up Hey I Had 10 At One Time But Some Were Babies So I Downsized!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol if i did get to 10 i would swap my home for my moms as she has 3 bedroom house a shed and a garden and its just a few doors away


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL My Wish Someday To Have My Own House Not A Rental And Build A Aviary!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I would love to have my own house


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Aw I hope he has some for you  I really want another birdy but I live in a rented flat so I don't think my landlord would approve


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im checking my emails every 5 mins lol you could show your ladlord how sweet they can be  im in a council flat :wacko:


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

I dunno cos he took a whole week to decide whether I could get Polly or not lol! I may just have to wait until I can afford a house of my own  

I hope he emails you back soon


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He has replied and im sure i know the name 
This is what he replied
Hi Lindsey
At the moment I only have Whitefaced....
WF Pearl Pied split Cinnamon Males,
WF Cinnamon Pied split Pearl Males, 
WF Pearl split pied females
WF Cinnamon Pearl Pied Females
All the above are not hand reared 

You wont find any Fallows around they are very rare in this country.

Regards.
Neil

Easy to tame a tiel right 
so what 2 do i go for ?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have replied back and asked how much they are since they are not hand reared


----------



## bobbibird (Jan 6, 2010)

Ooooh this is exciting!!


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Oooo that was pretty quick! Personally I would go for a WF pearl pied split cinnamon male and a WF pearl split pied female  Excited for you!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I so feel sorry for my Lucky lol ha ha


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

nice lindsey! bet youre excited  now to convince the boyfriend (heck i have a hard time some days with getting new bird toy making supplies LOL... says they have enough toys... parrots can never have enought toys in my opinion!)


hmm.. why not a male WF cinnamon pied? you have 3 pearls, a plain cinn pied would be neat 
and female... whiteface pearl all the way!


if you get them (gonna be you for a moment here) i want to see pictures!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol I did mention it to him and he knows the name 
Just waiting for a reply back on much they are, im sure i can win my bf over


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Haha, I'm DallyTsuka on this one, get the two she mentioned, they're gorgeous. If you want pictures of what they'll look like, check out my siggy, I have Cupcake who is a WF cinnamon pied and then of course Cinnamon, but a WF pearl is more gray than a WF cinn pearl. I can't wait to see what they look like. I bet because they're not handreared that they wont be that expensive! I have a three bedroom place right now that we're renting, the birds have they're own room. When I do get my own house I want a four bedroom (one for birds, one for me and hubby, and two for whatever kids may eventually come along). I can't wait to own my own place!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Just trying to convince my bf now lol which i will show him the pics when he comes back next 10 mins  Roxy love your wedding pic on facebook you look gorgeous


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AW Lperry thanks! I can't wait until you show him the pictures, if he's anything like my hubby he'll fall instantly in love. I had told my hubby about Bubbles weeks ago but he said he didn't like all yellow birds (except Daisy because she makes funny sounds, he thinks yellow ones are "common") but when I took him to the store the first thing he said was "she's so fat" and then he found out she didn't bite and the next thing I know he's buying her for me. So make sure he gets a good long look at those pictures and then talk about how it'll make you clean up and you'll be so happy, gets them every time!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i hope he says yes 

im at the point that I say no to the pets too... people keep offering but if i get another pet i'll be sleeping in the bathtub! we have no space/money/time for another at the moment. if i got another, id never be able to give the proper attention to all our pets equally. so no more for me  but i still wish!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol bathtub ha ha


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Big congrats on finding those nice white-face tiels. I really hope your hubby says yes and that you can get two of them like you want. I would do like Roxy said and make sure he knows that you would clean up. If I mention that to my hubby, it works mostly every time


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I was really shocked finding them myself lol and with keep nagging at him i hopefully will get a yes lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So any word yet?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He is thinking about it :clap:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What did the breeder say? Are they good prices?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Dunno yet lol hopefully he get back to me soon but i cant see being the same price 45 hopefully its 20 like taco and buttercup was

names snowflake and snowball


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Those are cute names, I have a Snowball, its perfect!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Just fits with a white tiel  well that was easy naming them lol


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

cinnamon pied! *swoons*
the bird i almost got a while ago from the local petshop was a wf cinnamon pied.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Still haven't herd from them  and i sent them another email saying i want a boy and girl 
I hope he gets back to me soon


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

If he aint emailed back later on today then maybe it wasn't ment to be


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Some people have more than one job, they're not just tiel breeders so maybe he's at work and emailed you while on lunch or something yesterday. Did the ad include a phone number? You could always call him.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

It was 6pm when he emailed, yea there is a number but i hate speaking over the phone lol
If i don't hear anything by tomorrow i will give them a ring


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i hope it works, i know how much you love birdies


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yea i even got these excited lol saying you want a brother and sister and Lucky kept chirping lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

LOL its a sign!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

:clap: he got back to me £25 each so its £50 >.< for 2
All i need to do now is make a cage type so i can stick the 2 new ones in Luckys old cage as that cage is great on taming  and easy to get them in and out.


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

That's so exciting!!  I take it you persuaded your boyfriend then?  Have you decided which ones you're going to go for?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

YAY!!! More Tiels!!!!


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

if you get them (gonna be you for a moment here) i want to see pictures![/QUOTE said:


> Yeah! LOL


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

First of i need to find wire mesh / net for the cage but dont know what shops will sell them
set cage up then arrange to go and see them  yea i convinced my bf with the help of Lucky 
I have already decided on the names snowball and snowflake  already decided ages ago ha ha so next few days hopefully i will have to more tiels


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm so excited for you, wish it was me getting new babies lol 

I'm going to do a you and say 'can't wait for the pics' lol!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Do you know what i cant wait for the pics aswell  but iv got to get them first ha ha


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

yyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

A home improvement store would have the wire mesh I believe. Just trying to help you get them faster!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> A home improvement store would have the wire mesh I believe. Just trying to help you get them faster!


Im already ahead of you  hopefully it should be here today or monday

also just waiting for email when he wants me to pick them up next week


----------

